# tegu butts lifting



## izzy (Apr 10, 2015)

Okk so my tegu has this really funny behavior..whenever I scratch the the base of his tail he lifts it straight up..but at the same time he closes his eyes and flicks his tail side to side almost like telling me scratch here then here. It relaxes him he ends up falling asleep and sometimes he paws at me to scratch his tail. DOES ANYONE ELSE'S TEGU DO THIS? OR IS MINE JUST SPECIAL..


----------



## marydd (Apr 10, 2015)

My girl does the same thing! It's super cute.


----------



## heatherx (Apr 11, 2015)

mine sticks his butt in the air too lol
i rub him from his side to his back and he pushes into my hand like a cat

hes 3 months


----------



## izzy (Apr 11, 2015)

Haha  ya they act alot like cats when they do that


----------



## Hutski25 (Feb 6, 2021)

izzy said:


> Okk so my tegu has this really funny behavior..whenever I scratch the the base of his tail he lifts it straight up..but at the same time he closes his eyes and flicks his tail side to side almost like telling me scratch here then here. It relaxes him he ends up falling asleep and sometimes he paws at me to scratch his tail. DOES ANYONE ELSE'S TEGU DO THIS? OR IS MINE JUST SPECIAL..


Scratching the base of the tail is sexual stimulation. That’s why their butts lift up.


----------

